# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل الفتاة الجريئة قليلة أدب ؟؟؟ (للنقاش)

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم









ورجعت نقاشات زمان  :Gbiggrin: 


عندي موضوع بدنا نحكي فيه يا شباب ورح احكي الفكرة باختصار:

 هل تعتبر البنت الجريئة قليلة ادب ...؟؟؟

هل تعتبر أيها الشاب بأن الفتاة المنفتحه انها قليلة أدب أم تعتبرها جريئه أم ماذا؟؟؟



بوضح السؤال أكثر..

عند ذهابك إلى جهة عمل ما و تجد فتاة من الفتيات تتكلم بجرأه، تحاول إنها تساعد الكل، مستواها التعليمي عالي تفهم في كل شئ و يمكن تكون أحسن من مديرها بإداره أمور العمل هل هذه البنت بتكبر في عينك ام انك تزدريها وترى انها تعدت حدودها في انوثتها ؟ ، ام انك تفتخر بها وبجرأتها وسلوبها في الأخذ والعطاء مع الغير أم ماذا تقول ؟؟؟؟


تعالوا نتناقش هذا الموضوع اللي  بنظري مهم و حتى البنات بقدروا يشاركوا اكيد فالموضوع عنهم  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بحكيها لا مش قله ادب فهي بتوخذ مكانها وتعمل بحق العمل 
واذا تعدت الحدود الشرعيه في اي شي كلامها عملها او نقاشها مع الاخرين
بيصير اسمه قله ادب 

يسلمو هدوء على الموضوع واسفه على المشاركه :Eh S(7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لكل اشي حدود  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Sc®ipt

من وجهة نظري ما بعتبر جرأة البنت قلة ادب
بالعكس بعالمنا لازم البنت تكون قد حالها و جريئة و إلا بضيع حقها
لكن كثر الظغط بولد الإنفجار
يعني البنت مو شرط تظغط حالها و تطلع عن طبيعتها لحتى تكون جريئة لأنه وقتها رح يظهر مصطلح التصنع بشكل واضح
يعني انا بشوف انه حلو البنت تكون جريئة و بنفس الوقت تكون محافظة على دينها و انوثتها و تكون عاملة توازن لحتى تفرض احترامها و شخصيتها القوية على الطرف المقابل

و اشكرك اخوي هدوء على الموضوع  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بوجهة نظري جريئة بس ذا اتعدت حدودها بالكلام وعدم احترام الطرف الثاني بتكون قمة بقلة الادب

----------


## هلا

لا اكيد الجرأة لا تعني قلة الأدب بالضرورة .
احيانا تتعدى الجرأة الى الوقاحة نعم........ ولكن الجراة ايضا لها حدود ولا تعني اطلاق العنان للسان و الكلام  بما في داخلك  دون حسيب او رقيب ..... 


اللي يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده .

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]لا مو قلة ادب بهالايام لازم البنت تكون جريئه لحتى تقدر تدافع عن نفسها[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بحكيها لا مش قله ادب فهي بتوخذ مكانها وتعمل بحق العمل 
> واذا تعدت الحدود الشرعيه في اي شي كلامها عملها او نقاشها مع الاخرين
> بيصير اسمه قله ادب 
> 
> يسلمو هدوء على الموضوع واسفه على المشاركه




اهلا وسهلا صديقة .. ولووووووو اكيد مهم رأيك بالموضوع ..

اذا .. (الحدود) هي ما يُحدد قرارنا برأيك ، ولكن ألا ترين ان الحدود تتفاوت من شخص لآخر؟
مثلا فإن شخصا قد يرى ان حديث المرأة مع الرجل لمجرد الحديث يعني تجاوزا للحدود ، واخرين قد يرون انه ليس تجاوزا ..

اود لو اعرف منكِ كفتاة .. ما هي الحدود التي تعتبرينها بنظرك انها يتوجب وقوف الفتاة عندها وألا تتعداها؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لكل اشي حدود




أهلا مها نورتي الموضوع ..

كما اسلفتُ مع اختي (صديقة) ما هو الحد الذي ترينه في نظرك انه يتوجب على الفتاة الوقوف عنده وعدم تجاوزه؟ هل تعتقدين ان الرجل يضيق على المرأة في قضية الحدود؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> من وجهة نظري ما بعتبر جرأة البنت قلة ادب
> بالعكس بعالمنا لازم البنت تكون قد حالها و جريئة و إلا بضيع حقها
> لكن كثر الظغط بولد الإنفجار
> يعني البنت مو شرط تظغط حالها و تطلع عن طبيعتها لحتى تكون جريئة لأنه وقتها رح يظهر مصطلح التصنع بشكل واضح
> يعني انا بشوف انه حلو البنت تكون جريئة و بنفس الوقت تكون محافظة على دينها و انوثتها و تكون عاملة توازن لحتى تفرض احترامها و شخصيتها القوية على الطرف المقابل
> 
> و اشكرك اخوي هدوء على الموضوع




اشكر تواجدك الرائع عزيزي زيد وحيّــــــــــاك الله ..

احترم رأيك جدا جدا فهو كرأيي في قضية ان الفتاة يجب ان تتمتع بجرأة تمكنها من سدّ الطريق على الطامعين فيها ، المرأة بطبيعتها ضعيفة لذلك فهي معرّضة للإستغلال اكثر ، لذا يجب عليها ان تكون حازمة في قراراتها وفي حدود الشرع والأخلاق ، ولا اظن ان الشرع والاخلاق تتعارض مع نيل المرأة لحقوقها بيدها .. وكما قلت يا عزيزي ان المرأة الذكية التي تنال حقها تحوز على احترام الجميع ليس كما المرأة الضعيفة المنهزمة ..

سأُحدد فيما بعد ما اراهُ الحد الفاصل بين جرأة المرأة وبين الأخلاق بعد جمع اكبر قدر من الاجابات من الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا بوجهة نظري جريئة بس ذا اتعدت حدودها بالكلام وعدم احترام الطرف الثاني بتكون قمة بقلة الادب





> [align=center]لا مو قلة ادب بهالايام لازم البنت تكون جريئه لحتى تقدر تدافع عن نفسها[/align]





> لا اكيد الجرأة لا تعني قلة الأدب بالضرورة .
> احيانا تتعدى الجرأة الى الوقاحة نعم........ ولكن الجراة ايضا لها حدود ولا تعني اطلاق العنان للسان و الكلام  بما في داخلك  دون حسيب او رقيب ..... 
> 
> 
> اللي يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده .





اشكر تواجدكم جميعا .. وشكرا لآرائكم الرائعة .. حبّذا لو عرفنا منكم ما هو الحد في نظركم الذي يجب ان تلتزم فيه المرأة كي لا تُعتبر (قليلة ادب) في نظركم ..

راجيا تحقيق اكبر فائدة ممكنة لكل مُهتم  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اشكر تواجدكم جميعا .. وشكرا لآرائكم الرائعة .. حبّذا لو عرفنا منكم ما هو الحد في نظركم الذي يجب ان تلتزم فيه المرأة كي لا تُعتبر (قليلة ادب) في نظركم .. 
> 
> راجيا تحقيق اكبر فائدة ممكنة لكل مُهتم


سيدي من وجهة نظري ممكن أسلوبها او طريقتها بالحكي هي يلي تثبت انها جريئة مؤدبه أو انها وقحة ومتماديه مش محترمه حدا يعني مع إحترامي الشديد للجميع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اول شي يسلمو ع الموضوع 
وكمان انا بحب البنت الجريئة وبحترمها وبتمنى كل البنات يكونو جريئيين لكن بحدود يعني زي ما حكيتو لسانها ما يطول كثير من دون وجود محاسب لها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اول شي يسلمو ع الموضوع 
> وكمان انا بحب البنت الجريئة وبحترمها وبتمنى كل البنات يكونو جريئيين لكن بحدود يعني زي ما حكيتو لسانها ما يطول كثير من دون وجود محاسب لها




اهلا اختي بنت الشديفات انا معك  :Smile: 

اذا قصدك انو الحد اللي بجعل الفتاة تقع في محظور قلة الأدب هو كترة كلامها والخروج عن المألوف في مخاطبة الناس وخصوصا الرجال ، ايضا مخاطبة النساء والرجال بتعالي وفوقيّة .. بشوف انو مقياس ليس للفتاة وحدها بل للنساء والرجال ، (لسانك حصانك) !!

----------


## محمد العزام

طبعا مش قلة ادب 
هاي انا بعتبرها قوة شخصية يعني البنت لازم تكون بهالوقت عندها هالقوة عشان تقدر تدافع عن حالها 

بس في مواقف لازم ماتكون الجرأة كبيرة يعني لحدود معينة 


مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> طبعا مش قلة ادب 
> هاي انا بعتبرها قوة شخصية يعني البنت لازم تكون بهالوقت عندها هالقوة عشان تقدر تدافع عن حالها 
> 
> بس في مواقف لازم ماتكون الجرأة كبيرة يعني لحدود معينة 
> 
> 
> مشكور هدوء





اشكر مرورك عزيزي محمد وشكرا لمشاركتك .. واوافقك الرأي  :Smile:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

هاي مش قلة ادب بلعكس

----------


## وردة الأمل

لا مو قلة ادب بس حلو اتكون جريئة بأدبها وطبعا مش في اي موقف لازم  تختار المواقف بجدية

----------


## MODY ANAR

MR7BA ANA MODY W 7AB AKELKM MSHKLTE * ANA 7BET BNT W DLT M3E 5 SNEN W 2BL 2SBO3 TGOZT W HEH KTER MDAE2H W MO 7ABH ZOGHA W BDHA TTRKO MMKN T3TONE 7L

----------


## MODY ANAR

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييMODYييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## متعب الحربي

انا بوجهة نظري جريئة بس ذا اتعدت حدودها بالكلام وعدم احترام الطرف الثاني بتكون قمة بقلة الادب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هل تعتبر البنت الجريئة قليلة ادب ...؟؟؟
لأ

هل تعتبر أيها الشاب بأن الفتاة المنفتحه انها قليلة أدب أم تعتبرها جريئه أم ماذا؟؟؟
البنت المنفتحة جريئة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا لجميع الاعضاء والزوار الكرام الذين مروا من هنا وشاركوا في النقاش ..

[/align]

----------


## ABO-AMER

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

شكرا لكم موضووع راائع ومنكم نستفيد 

 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## داليا

انا أعتقد ان عندما تكون جريئة في ابداء رأي اوفي شئ صائب بدون 
التخلي عن حياؤها او تخطى الحدود فهذا شئ ليس بخاطئ ولا عيب في ذلك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم ومشاركتكم النقاش ..[/align]

----------

